# Rubbik's Cube (Rubber Rubik's Cube)



## Tony Fisher (Feb 26, 2019)

I've had this idea for sometime and actually wanted to make a rubber speed cube. I had some problems though and went for slightly large traditional 3x3x3. I would definitely like to make another attempt at the speed version sometime in the future. I am curious to know if the rubber would help or hinder a speedcuber. I feel it could smooth out the whole solving process and allow even more corner cutting.


----------



## weatherman223 (Mar 1, 2019)

Looks really cool! I’ve always also wanted to see someone try a rubber cube! Good luck with your future versions!


----------

